# 2 months since marriage..an emotional mess ! should i consider divorce?



## tinkerbell9 (Jun 27, 2011)

hi everyone , plz lend me an advice..

i met this guy , talked to him for almost a month .we were very good together , decided to marry . his sister isnt married , and started creating problems . many a times , he left me alone , and sometimes , he stood by me and finally , against her wishes , he married me by convinving everyone and even her.

we got married after another month. he loved me a lot and so did i . but sis in law destroyed everything. she ignored me completely even when i tried to be friendly. we all lived in saem house. she would not even say hi to me and just talk to him, many a times , praising other female friends of his as "beautiful" and qutoing me as "not so beautiful" . once , she snatched a tray from my hand in the kitchen just on the 4th day after wedding and spoke very rudely to me in front of him . his father was also sitting in the enarby lounge area. i didnt speak a word, went to my room later , cried and complained to him . 

her behavioud continued . she messed up my wedding album , spoke against my mum to me , and once told me not to talk and get out of her room .

i was half mad. i stayed mum in front of her but always cried in front of hubby , who said he had promised her that he wouldnt say her anything , so , i should suffer till she gets married !

she gossiped about me to her friends. i swear , i havnt even said a word to her. i always try to be smiling and try to be friendly with her. she keeps commenting on my cooking and everything that i do.

i have developed this insecurity that my husband would let me be insulted and never say a word. even when she insulted me , he went to her to wipe out her tears (ah ! crocodile tears !!) .

after that , once again , he didnt support me when i fixed a girl by messaging her not to call us. she was an old friend of hubby...someone who was getting bothered that why my hubby liked my posts and photos . hubby refused to tell her that she shouldnt worry if he is liking her wife's pics. he told me i could tell her the same. i sent her the msg, out of which she made an issue , and hubby again found fault with me and didnt talk to me for two days and still support his friend and says it was my mistake !

he himself is very possessive... he has forbidden me to talk to many of my male friends who were kind of very good frnds of me...even some colelagues....and is now demanding i stop mentioning USA to anyone and not to talk about anything about my life in USA just coz i was earlier engaged to sm1 in states. H e knew about it before we started our relation. but now , when i have forgotten it all , he is always messing up with that issue to the extent that he wont even let me say " oh ! i loved kenneth cole bags from states"

during our heated arguements coz of his sister and that friend , i twice abused him and he abused me back. after that , he demanded i give him a written apology , which i did. i never abused him after that. but he did..twice. and he claims he was right to abuse me coz it was my mistake that made him so angry that he had to abuse (ah ! mentioning USA macy's clothes) .


I still feel haunted by what his sister did...and most by teh fact that he never came to support me. We were madly in love..he still loves me a lot. sometimes i feel , even i do . but am unable to throw those hard times away from my mind. Worse , i keep feeling i have lost a golden period that wives usually get after first few months of wedding when husbands shower love.

i have decided many times that am moving out...he always stopped me. But even after trying for two months , things dont seem to be working. I feel am lonely and may be , i need a friend to talk to..or someone to love me enough to pamper me....to get my golden period back...to get someone who can stand by me and not let anyone else insult me.


I am leaving behind my career (am a doctor) to move to his country...am gonna cook for him...am keeping everyone at his home happy (Trust me) , am living with his family even when he is out of country...i help in all daily chores like cleaning house , cooking and going for grocery....still , nobody coonsiders discussing with me about what is going on at home (his sis's wedding.... the money...the plans)...

He loves me , but when in anger , he always claims am the reason for his upset Job , his altered mood , and would make him go mad and kill himself.. 

I feel ignored and I feel depressed...and so, when he needs , i now fail to give him support..i try , sometimes i do , but at other times , i now simply dont feel like caring and try to make myself strong thinking that even when ic ared so much for him , he supported others even knowing that they were wrong..

Should we avoid further mental trauma and get a divorce to start a new life ?


----------

